# NAS Shark Fishing!!



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

We started at the sea wall at around 9. We caught a nice mess of ladies, hard tails, jacks, and even a couple of keeper Spanish Mackerel. We moved to the beach at around 9:30. We put the big rods in the water, and had our first run at 9:45.






He was caught on a Penn Fierce with a 10' surf rod, using 30lb test with a bimini double twist at the end, attached to a 400lb mono leader with a 6" steel aircraft cable for the bite. He was caught on a 2" chunk of cut lady fish. Took about 30-45 minutes to fight in with the surf rod. He was unhooked and released back into the water to fight again another day. Put the rods back in the water, and got our second run at about 10:45.






He was caught on a Penn 750ssm, 65 lb power pro, with the same leader as mentioned above. Again, using a 2" chunk of cut lady fish. He was out of the water no more than 2 minutes, unhooked, pictures taken, and released back into the water to fight another day. He took only about 10 minutes to get in. We had our third good run of the day at about 11:15.






He was caught on a Penn Spinfisher V 8500ss with an 8" outcast custom rod, 65 lb power pro with the same type leader.. Again, he was caught with a 2" chunk of lady fish. We had an absolutely amazing day of fishing, one that for sure will not be forgotten.






A day of fishing, good fun for the whole family!






. Once the water warmed up and the sun came out, the bite pretty much stopped all together. Out to try it again this morning!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great Bulls! Great family outing and great job on the quick mug shots and release! Were there a lot of jacks schooling over that way? UGLY


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like fun. Great job guys.


----------



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

Ugly - there was a ton of Jacks around for the past few days. It was crazy!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was hoping to get out this morning after a night of uneventful sharking and try to hook up with some jacks for this evenings shark bait. Instead I ended up catching a 3' long 40lb granddaughter and a couple episodes of Bubbleguppies! No complaints, she puts up a good fight! I will try and get something worth posting tonight! Last nights shark was smaller than most skip jacks I hope the kids don't post a pic of it! UGLY


----------



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

Ugly where are you going sharking tonight?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Im thinking about pickens tonight and yakking tomorrow AM for jacks but Im open! Do you want to do some sharking tonight? UGLY


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome pictures, I'm hoping to catch my first shark tonight. I was thinking about going to Bob Sykes but not set on it. Any suggestions on where to fish and how to set up my gear would be appreciated. I grew up freshwater fishing, but I fell in love with saltwater fishing after my first trip. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooked- if you're going tonight, I would definitely recommend going out to Pickens with ugly.. Look at some of his posts, you'll see he can get you on the sharks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Can I assume the fierce was an 8000? How did it perform?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## CodyNavyGuy (Apr 29, 2013)

John - yes the fierce was an 8000. It did very well. That bull definitely have it a run for its money though!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome toothy report!!! Congrats on a great day!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice Job!!


----------

